# Webauftritt - Abmahnung droht hilfe von 3skom.de



## Shit Happens (8 Juni 2011)

Neue Masche um Geld zu verdienen;
die Fa. 3skom.de versendet Faxrundschreiben, dass der Webauftritt nicht in Ordnung ist und für € 49,-- zzgl. MwSt. wird die Website überprüft und Vorschläge gemacht.

Nette Firma :roll:


----------



## Reducal (8 Juni 2011)

*AW: Webauftritt - Abmahnung droht hilfe von 3skom.de*



Shit Happens schrieb:


> die Fa. 3skom.de versendet Faxrundschreiben


Stimmt das überhaupt? Auf der Website von 3skom.de (die zu faxspam.info weiterleitet) steht aber aktuell was anderes:


			
				3skom.de schrieb:
			
		

> *Wir sind nicht der Versender.*


Unerwünschte Faxzusendungen: 3SKOM Werbefaxe (Joe-Jobs)


----------



## Shit Happens (9 Juni 2011)

*AW: Webauftritt - Abmahnung droht hilfe von 3skom.de*

Stimmt oder auch nicht ?
Im Zweifel für den Angeklagten oder wers glaubt wird Selig.


(Info hatte ich erst gesehen, nachdem ich meinen Senf losgeworden bin)


----------



## Reducal (9 Juni 2011)

*AW: Webauftritt - Abmahnung droht hilfe von 3skom.de*

...na dann könnte der Thread hier ja theoretisch geschlossen werden. Mit dem Thema beschäftigt man sich besser bei den Kollegen von Antispam, wo der Macher von 3skom.de um Hilfe gebeten hatte: Antispam e.V.


----------

